# How much fat loss with an ECA stack?



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Simple as the title, how much fat am i likely to lose with an eca stack? :thumb:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I believe it speeds your metabolism up by about 5% So not much really mate, but if diet is right and your doing cardio then it will help speed things up :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

that is one mighty big question.

There's no definite answer.

this all depends on YOU.and your diet and dedication to it.

Rep


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

There's no answer to this question. Too many variables.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats an impossible question.. literally! 

Height, weight, diet, exercise... they are only 4 of the factors involved to have a clue. Aslo the ECA stack isnt magic, you need the diet and the training to go with it in order to lose weight. I'd imagine you havent had a "proper" diet and stuck to it?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

T_Woody said:


> Thats an impossible question.. literally!
> 
> Height, weight, diet, exercise... they are only 4 of the factors involved to have a clue. Aslo the ECA stack isnt magic, you need the diet and the training to go with it in order to lose weight. I'd imagine you havent had a "proper" diet and stuck to it?


Surprisingly my diet is very good, 3000 cals, 200 protein, 250 carbs, 70 fat. I'm gonna go for a 20% drop in cals, carbs and fats


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Surprisingly my diet is very good, 3000 cals, 200 protein, 250 carbs, 70 fat. I'm gonna go for a 20% drop in cals, carbs and fats


Fats around 50 maybe? Carbs.. 150? 3000kcal is high tho, what do you weight man?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

you should lose around 100% bodyfat and 90lbs in your first day...


----------



## johnlocke (Feb 21, 2009)

Im currently on my first EC Stack and i've found it 100 times easier than when ive cut before. Mainly down to the appetite suppression from the Ephedrine. Don't think i would ever cut again without using an EC stack.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I just finished one, and wenf from fat bastard to not quite so fat bastard. Seriously it helped me get past a weight plateau. I was 102 Kg (16st 5) when I started, I ran it for 6 weeks, which is probable a little longer than I should have. Ended up at 98 Kg (15st 10).

3 weeks later I am at 96Kg (15st 6), so lost at a greater rate when I was on it than off. Body fat currently running at about 22%, didnt have calipers when I started sorry.

I certainly felt like it worked, if only because I would break out in a sweat sitting still when on it.

Cant wait to restart it again in a couple of weeks.

Cheers

D


----------

